# Mink scouting pictures



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Just figured I'd share some pictures since we've all got the mink bug lately! Unfortunately all traps were blank but I found a ton of fresh sign to set on. Only thing I'm trying to figure out is best way to stabilize a 110 on dry ground.


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Also in the 3rd pic you can see my set that I got the one in before had another come up but turn back around.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

made a few of these last night for my 110's I'm goina try and see how they work


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Tryin, I was thinking about doing that but I wasn't sure if the plate would spook the mink(being on dry land or how to blend it so it looks natural


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Seldom- if you happen to check this out, when you set you 110's in trail sets, I remember your picture of the triggers one straight up and one to the 10oclock position, do you still use a trip wire? If so where?


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

bowhunter19 said:


> Tryin, I was thinking about doing that but I wasn't sure if the plate would spook the mink(being on dry land or how to blend it so it looks natural


I'm working on figuring out a good way to blend it


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

bowhunter19 said:


> Tryin, I was thinking about doing that but I wasn't sure if the plate would spook the mink(being on dry land or how to blend it so it looks natural


Mink don't know what a steel plate is but I'd cover it with snow or grass, leaves, etc. AND if you use them on dry land for trail sets, I strongly suggest using a 160. HEAD-room-Head-room!

Plated 160's were my "go-to" under ice BE setups.

The fella I sold my mink equipment to already had plenty of these plates so if anyone is interested, let me know but they'ed be expensive to ship so it's probably a stop & shop type deal.









For those of you who don't weld, here is another method to make them. A plate, a 1/4" nut & bolt, and a piece of vinyl tubing.









Here's a Thanksgiving Day "plated double" working for MSU


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

bowhunter19 said:


> Seldom- if you happen to check this out, when you set you 110's in trail sets, I remember your picture of the triggers one straight up and one to the 10oclock position, do you still use a trip wire? If so where?


Nope need for one.

There is a trip wire on the 160 in the photo I just posted.

Here's how you use them under ice, notice the rod off to the left is my "setting " tool for deep water.









The results


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the reply! Kind of just made due with what I had in the barn we'll see if this works. Just a coni bracket with some stakes to push in


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Here's a few of the creek and river I'm trying to trap mink in














the left side of bottom pic is the side I can trap the top pic is the creek I can trap both sides of the creek


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

A few closer pics of the river





















I put a set in a trail I found going through the roots in the last pic







pic of the set in the roots that small hole behind the trap goes down on an angle and to the edge of the river it is also loaded with tracks


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Are these mink tracks I'm not 100% sure


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

If the ground is not frozen just push a stick between the jaws of a conibear next to the rivet on either side of the trap to stabilize it.. It does not interfere with the trap working.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Tryin2 said:


> Are these mink tracks I'm not 100% sure
> View attachment 242444
> View attachment 242445


If the tracks resemble a "star", they're mink, if not, they're squirrel! Squirrels have to drink too.

During the mink track ID study, the young folks found tracks that resembled mink, took all the documentation and photos and then brought the photos to me to verify. Just about half were squirrel tracks and these people were carrying sketches of mink tracks and still were fooled by squirrel tracks. They had a hard time understanding why a squirrel was so near the water. They live in trees don't they???? LOL Look for the "star"!


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

in the pictures just posted recently sure do qualify what seldom has been telling us thanks for the many lessons so far continue on Master


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Tryin2 said:


> Are these mink tracks I'm not 100% sure
> View attachment 242444
> View attachment 242445


In the 1st photo, it's very obviuos where the mink will be, coming and going. Great bank structure in two different types of set locations, you just have to decide what type of set will be most benificial to use. 

In the 4th photo, I see that log on a 45 degree angle and a tree directly above acting as a blocker. My, my!! Think like a mink. What is a mink going to do when it's running the bank/water interface and it comes to that structure?? What are you going to do to catch that mink?


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you for your response seldom I have learned a ton from your post's


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Can you trap under the bridge you're standing on in the 2nd? If so looks like a good spot for some TE!


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Those track look like mink to me!


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

bowhunter19 said:


> Can you trap under the bridge you're standing on in the 2nd? If so looks like a good spot for some TE!


Yes I can I was thinking the same thing but with the freezing temps it's going to ice up soon


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Last one I squeezed the glands in a small lure bottle with the thought it might work for another set. Next day I swear I could smell it all day long in my office . Didn't bother me at all. Fortunately all my guys know I trap so they are always eager to see the latest catch pics


----------

